# Question about antidepressants



## ShellyMcG (Jul 29, 2002)

I posted this question yesterday under a different forum and got no responses, so I thought I would try this one.HiI am not new here, but don't post often.I have a question about antidepressants. I have tried 9 different ones for depression. The latest I have tried are Paxil and Lexapro. I have IBS-D, so maybe it would help that also. My problem is headaches as side effects. Lexapro was not as bad as Paxil--but still caused headaches. My psychiatrist says the antidepressants are doing their job--increasing the seratonin and that is what he believes is causing the headaches. Anyone else have this problem? I wonder how long I could last before the headaches would stop. So far, I have not been able to hold out.Any input is appreciated.Peace and Luv from 'ol Shell


----------



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi,I've also been on a few different anti-depressants - Zoloft, Effexor and, lately, Remeron. Headaches are a common side effect of a lot of them, but, fortunately, I haven't suffered from them. You didn't mention how long you stayed on each of the meds. All meds have some side effects and it takes your body anywhere from a few days to a few months to adjust itself to them. If you've only been trying the ADs for a few days or weeks, you may have to wait longer for the side effects to wear off. However, if the headaches are really crippling, you should talk to your doctor about recommending something that is more "head-friendly", maybe a different class of ADs, or ask him/her to prescribe something to help combat the headaches while your body adjusts itself to the drug. Hope this helps!


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I have taken a lot of anti-depressants in my time, some for headaches (migraines). Before the SSRIs came out, the one that was supposed to be the best for headaches was Elavil (amitryptiline). I don't think that it was any better than imipramine, but that was what was said at the time. Both of these drugs are tricyclic anti-depressants, and they are constipating, which may be what you want.I had also taken doxepin for quite a while. I think that the brand name is Sinequan. I'm not sure that this is a tricyclic, but I don't think that this is an SSRI either.So, what I am trying to say is that there may be some logic in using an anti-depressant that is constipating and that is used for headache.Steven


----------



## ShellyMcG (Jul 29, 2002)

Thank You Steven and Ruby for your replies.Steven--I have tried both Sinequan and Elavil and for various reasons, I cannot take either of them. Ruby--My psychiatrist thought that Lexapro would be the "head friendliest". ;-)I did try the Lexapro---again. I spoke to the doctor's office, and we decided to start at 5 mg which is not even a therapeutic dose. I lasted four days. The first three days the headaches were not too bad, but the sedation sent me to bed for most of the day. I take other meds that cause sedation, and I guess the Lexapro sent me over the top.Then came the killer headache.







I had to stop. I thought maybe I could out last the headaches--no such luck. I do have medication for headaches. It did help, but I just couldn't stand it.I am seeing my psychiatrist on Tues. Maybe he will have a suggestion.Thanx for caringMichele


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I had headaches once with an antidepressant, but I can't remember which one. I think it was Wellbutrin.


----------



## kissy (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi there! I've been on almost every ad on the market so far... the only onr that didn't give me a searing headache is Prozac. Kissy


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

I ahve also been on many anti-depressants. I started Lexapro this summer and love it! The first 2-3 weeks were pretty bad though. I had some headaches, dizziness, shakiness and lack of concentration. I am really glad I stuck it out though. All the side effects went away and I've never felt better. Still have IBS C, but my temparment is so much better. Hope you find one thats works for you.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i take 10mg of lexapro a day and have been taking it since the end of april. the first 2 wks i had nausea and a bit of diahoea and sweating on 2 occasions. other than that i lost my appetite for a day or so but it was nothing i couldnt handle and the side effects do generally stop after day 14. lexapro has helped with my tempermant and how i look at my ibs. i do not get so upset and can now go out without thinking much about whether i will be ill or not. the abdominal pain i have constantly has dulled, although not gone away. i do not get D much at all anymore. its really helped me and i can now laugh etc and feel much more positive about things


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I take Effexor XR .75 daily along with small doses of Xanax morning and night. Stopped the D and I have so much more energy without feeling drugged at all. Thank goodness for good meds.


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

Celexa gave me headaches when I first started taking it and now I take Remeron, and do not get any headaches from it. Paxil also gave me less headaches.


----------

